# Is my Chinese algae eater really that bad?



## ejcapulet (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay, dumb question. Everyone says I need to relocate Stanford, my Chinese algae eater, before he turns into an uncontrollable sea monster. But he doesn't look a thing like the pics of Chinese algae eaters I've seen on this site. 

I adore my algae eater, and just can't believe he'll turn into an aquatic Cujo, so I looked him up on Wikipedia and found out that he's not a normal Chinese algae eater at all, but a golden Gyrinocheilus aymonieri (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyrinocheilus_aymonieri - the pic is spot on, btw). The article says he's not going to get any longer than 6" and he'll only get aggressive with other orange fish and other aymonieri, but will get along with my Betta.

So is the Wikipedia article right and all I really need to do is move everyone to a 30-gallon tank? Or is he really going to be a total nightmare?


----------



## ejcapulet (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh rats!!! I was wrong! I did some more searching and he _is_ going to be a pain in the tush! At the moment I live in an itty-bitty apartment with barely room enough for one tank, so if anyone has any ideas on how to keep him from munching my other fish, please let me know!


----------



## herbwin (Dec 28, 2009)

They usually don't get agressive with other fish until they reach a certain age, but I would still relocate or give it away it. Some don't get agressive at all, but they aren't great cleaners anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ejcapulet (Sep 28, 2008)

At least he hasn't hit that age, yet (he's only 4). I'm not sure about giving him away, either. I ended up with him because his original owner was moving to New Zealand and couldn't ship him. She loved him so much that whenever she writes to me she asks about him. Well, at least it looks like I have some time to figure this out.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

They can become quite aggressive, but I think he'll probably be alright with the fast-moving danios you have. Something like your betta, though, which is slow-moving, might make for a much easier target.


----------

